# Mangrove snapper



## Mafute (Jul 10, 2011)

Anyone know what's up with the mangroves (black or grey snapper)? Over the past years they have been around Bob Sykes and other inshore areas this time of year. Used to limit out at Sykes within a couple hours using live shrimp in late June and July. I've been a few times this over the last few weeks with nothing but pin fish, crabs, and other pests. What's going on?


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

Mafute said:


> Anyone know what's up with the mangroves (black or grey snapper)? Over the past years they have been around Bob Sykes and other inshore areas this time of year. Used to limit out at Sykes within a couple hours using live shrimp in late June and July. I've been a few times this over the last few weeks with nothing but pin fish, crabs, and other pests. What's going on?



Somebody posted a couple of weeks ago that the jetties were covered up in them.


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

maybe you caught them all?


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

I think they are a little late. Their at my dock every year but not right now. I live very close to Bob Sikes.


----------



## Darrick (Jul 12, 2008)

Middle to late august before they show up in big numbers usually!


----------



## nathan70 (Jul 12, 2011)

I think the last few years they have just been think early. I did really well back in the day at Pickens in August.


----------

